# 18 f surrey uk



## funkalicious (Sep 24, 2005)

Well not much to say ...it would be great to be able to talk to someone around my age - older or younger especially from the UK around my area. 
But mostly anyone my age so that i can relate more i guess.


----------



## paige (Sep 28, 2005)

*i'd like to talk to u*

im 20/f but i dont live in the uk, i live in australia. but i'm looking for ppl to talk to, so feel free to add me to ur msn or yahoo messenger if u want. im pretty boring tho...


----------



## Third Dimension (Aug 18, 2005)

I added you to my msn. It's not often enough I see others from the UK on here.


----------



## Ashton (Jul 10, 2004)

aww to bad u diddnt mean surrey, b.c.


----------



## black_mamba (Aug 29, 2005)

funkalicious said:


> Well not much to say ...it would be great to be able to talk to someone around my age - older or younger especially from the UK around my area.
> But mostly anyone my age so that i can relate more i guess.


I live in Surrey UK.  Whereabouts are you? Probably the nicer part *mumble grumble*


----------



## funkalicious (Sep 24, 2005)

ha ha i wish i were from the nice part - i'm from croydon(greyest of the grey) how about u


----------



## black_mamba (Aug 29, 2005)

Hehe ok I take it back, your in a greyer area than me.  I'm in Kingston because I go to the uni there. It's fairly green but has its fair share of grey spots. Are you at school or college there?


----------



## funkalicious (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah I'm in sixth form but i'm goin to uni nxt year to study psychology ( hopefully), what are you studying?


----------



## black_mamba (Aug 29, 2005)

Good good, its a good laugh & I don't recommend Kingston uni. It's a bit cruddy but good if you want to stay local. I'm doing mechanical engineering there. Actually loads of my classmates are from Croydon, and they have such strong London accents. Do you?


----------



## funkalicious (Sep 24, 2005)

hmm i don't think so lol. do u mean like chav talk since that is what we are famous for lol


----------



## black_mamba (Aug 29, 2005)

Not really chav talk, more of a very strong London accent almost cockney like mixed in with a hint of fake hip-hop bronx speak.

I think I've just confused you more! Hehe, is there much to do for young people in Croydon? Isn't it a bit suburban down there?


----------



## funkalicious (Sep 24, 2005)

oh yeah i know u mean... well i don't have one of those accents i think lol but a lot of my friends do. 

The only thing i do in croydon is go to the shopping centre nowadays, i don't really go out in the night for obvious reasons (if you've watched the news in recent weeks), so i don't really recommend croydon on a night out lol. 
What other unis did u apply to cos i'm applying this year and my ucas is stressing me out.


----------



## black_mamba (Aug 29, 2005)

Have they changed the application system? I remember we had to make 3 choices but I've heard of new students being forced to make as much as 6, it sounds insane.

I also applied to the uni of Surrey and Southampton. But they all seemed the same to me at the time, I had no idea what to look for in a potential uni. Anything in particular stressing you out? Who knows I might be able to help.


----------



## funkalicious (Sep 24, 2005)

Thw whole ucas thing is so stressful but hopefully i can send it tomorrow - n get offers if im lucky.

Hey by the way i was on TSR and i see you have joined it too !!


----------



## black_mamba (Aug 29, 2005)

Yep, its the only place where I feel comfortable talking to people my age actually, but its also cool for education information in general.

Who did you apply to in the end? *waits in suspense*


----------



## funkalicious (Sep 24, 2005)

i applied to durham,york,ucl,royal holloway,city and notts but i dont think ill get into most of them - should really start praying lol.


----------



## black_mamba (Aug 29, 2005)

My fingers are crossed for you, any news yet? Ooo so exciting isn't it? Uni was great fun in the first year, even for a social phobe, I hope you get a place.


----------



## funkalicious (Sep 24, 2005)

hehe thanks, well all i have so far is an acknowlegement letter from york, how did u find ur first year? did u live in their accom?


----------



## black_mamba (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey again. Yup I lived in my uni's halls. It was quite good fun, met a lot of different people through it but it was a bit difficult socially, sharing a kitchen was annoying but luckily I didn't have to share loos or showers. Yay! 

And work wise, its busy but relatively easy so its not hard to enjoy all that uni has to offer - my first year was my most sociable of my life! I think you'll love it, plus there are usually plenty of other nervous students who are pretty desperate to make friends early on.

It's all good, just try to avoid sharing your room if its possible. 

Wow, jumping straight into uni after A levels, aren't you sick of full time education?


----------



## funkalicious (Sep 24, 2005)

yeah some of my subjects are kinda boring rifght now but hopefully psych will be fun. well i got 2 offers recently from city n rhul so im really happy bout that but i so hope i get into york. 

i dont know how i will be sharing a kitchen i just hope the people i share with arent the 24 hour partying type. 
how's your course by that way, it sounds like its really hard.


----------



## black_mamba (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah its quite challenging esp that I'm in my final year now, the tutors are letting rip with all the hard stuff they've been desperate to unleash on us! 

Actually I think its more a case of being able to manage your time effectively, because the work is difficult, but given enough time ou can ask people/tutors and seek help in books and complete the work. The hardest thing is trying to juggle 6 pieces of coursework at the same time. :-O

And with halls, its always a mix, fingers crossed you'll bump into someone similar to yourself and have fun taking the mick out of your other flatmates. ;-)


----------



## ABC123 (Apr 16, 2005)

Woo someone from Surrey! I added you to MSN


----------



## James (Dec 16, 2005)

Im nearish surrey, im in Buckinghamshire,

add me to msn anyone around if you like

Good luck with the university places.


----------



## marshaldo (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi everyone - I'm from Surrey as well and go to Uni in London. I'm in my final year and enjoying most of it - hope to hear more from UK group!

take care


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

Hello im FunkyPresident. And since you are so funkalicious i think we may get along just fine :spam


----------

